# stingray boots ?



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

It finally happened last weekend in POC, I got hit by a stingray n yes it hurt !!! Wondering if "rayguard" is the only wading boot out there that is stingray proof ?
Alittle help would be appreciated ...


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I was hit 20 years ago and have worn Hodgman boots ever since with no problems.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

God, I've known/heard of, a lot of people the last couple years who've got hit, scares me...and yet don't really think about it when in the surf. I like to think I have a fairly high pain threshold, but I whined like a little you know what getting finned in the big toe by a hardhead.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

A deep, major impalement in the foot by a hardhead fin is almost as bad as a ray hit IMO>:hairout:


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

LarryG said:


> I was hit 20 years ago and have worn Hodgman boots ever since with no problems.


Larry, are they stingray proof ?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I wear raygaurd boots...as for truly stingray proof ....I guess there is only one way to tell for sure and I ain't going there on purpose

To be honest i am doubtful on any of them taking a straight hard direct hit by a good sized ray but if they can deflect a majority of hits it's worth wearing them for confidence. Step on on of the big nasty bad boys and the hit will most likely be above most of them anyways. I Shuffle feet even wearing them


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Snake boots.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

After stepping on a ray that politely didn't tear me up this spring I gave it up and bought me and the kid each a set of Crackshot Ray Guards from Stinky Pants. The Everlast guards have no calf protection.

http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com/Rayguards.htm


----------



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

Snake boots and they are light weight


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I have been hearing snake boots a lot recently and want to know if someone has been hit with them. If it worked, what boot are you wearing?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

kapman said:


> I have been hearing snake boots a lot recently and want to know if someone has been hit with them. If it worked, what boot are you wearing?


I have not personally been hit since wearing snake boots, but I know someone who swears they were hit. I wear the Muck brand Woody Armor boots and like them a lot.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Sea-Slug said:


> A deep, major impalement in the foot by a hardhead fin is almost as bad as a ray hit IMO>:hairout:


Not really, stingray is worse as the toxin can put you into shock.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

X2 on the Hodgmans. But, they quit making them. We bought up all we could find because we fish a lot of shell in the winter and they hold up really well. They used to call them "Reef and Ray Boots" but they dropped the "Ray" part. Don't know if someone got hit and it went through or what. Now we wear them with Crackshot guards over the the outside. Mine are big enough I can just slip them on and off without a lot of effort. You can still find them occasionally.


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Lacrosse fang boots. Light, and also work on snakes. Sometimes I wear them as rubber boots during teal season


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

how are the snake boots for when water gets in them? does it weigh you down - do you need to wear wade socks with those or just bare foot?


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

You need to wear socks with them. When you get in the boat you need to empty the water out of them, but in the water the Lacrosse snake boats aren't bad to wade in.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure if it was on here or a magazine write up where someone tested snake boots with a rays barb and it went through like butter. Stated that they were built to withstand fangs not barbs.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

willygee said:


> how are the snake boots for when water gets in them? does it weigh you down - do you need to wear wade socks with those or just bare foot?


I prefer to wear socks with mine, but I forgot them this past weekend and I stayed comfortable and did not get any blisters. The boots I wear get a little heavy with water, but they are no worse than the NEverlast


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

*Stingray proof boots*

I wade in Rocky goretex waterproof snakeproof boots from Bass Pro - about $160. Cover the foot and up to the knees. They don't stretch so important you get correct size, wear same sox.bootie you will wear wading.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Snake Boots*



kapman said:


> I have been hearing snake boots a lot recently and want to know if someone has been hit with them. If it worked, what boot are you wearing?


I too want to know if Snake Boots work for stingray hits.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I got hit hard on the top of the foot next to the Surfside jetties in 94. Other than back issues this was some of the worst stuff I have ever felt. I was gunshy of wading for a while then went to those ray guards They were too much of a hassle and now wade bareback casting chance and luck to the wind.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the regular Foreverlast Reef Boot with the Crackshot Ray Guards. Although I haven't been hit yet; together they seem to be bullet proof.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

been wading 25 years, usually 4-5 days a week. never been hit or seen anyone hot. Slide your feet and keep moving forward never back.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got hit by a ray 4 years ago. You can bet I wear ray guards now. I can tell you
first hand you don't want any part of a rays visit.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Not sure if it was on here or a magazine write up where someone tested snake boots with a rays barb and it went through like butter. Stated that they were built to withstand fangs not barbs.


It was McTrout:

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4295590&postcount=29


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Some of y'all continue to be entertaining. Sorry, but the Hodgeman's are made of Kevlar up top, meant to stop a spinning projectile not an ice pick. (Any questions ask Lynn Smith)

We've done several test with snake boots. Sorry again. Your best bet is Everlast's Reef boots with the wrap-around guard.

By the way, I've now been hit 8 times. If some of y'all are going to offer expert opinion, especially about something that can be life threatening, please speak from actual experience or knowledge. Don't mean to dis, but what you don't know can hurt others.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I hate to see McBride give up on the Guiness book on being hit by sting ray.

I wear the boots and have both rayguards and crackshots. Still a problem if hit directly on a seam. Big difference it the under the boot strap set up. Reef will eat the strap up in a trip.

I can take my pellet gun and go thru the ray guard strips with out no problem. I had some of the old new mark black guards and cut them to fit inside the ray guards. Will it help? The pellet will not go thru the newmark and it is loose inside the ray guards so I am guessing it will help.

If you read I have not seen anything that guarantees the barb will not go thru.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

McTrout said:


> Some of y'all continue to be entertaining. Sorry, but the Hodgeman's are made of Kevlar up top, meant to stop a spinning projectile not an ice pick. (Any questions ask Lynn Smith)
> 
> We've done several test with snake boots. Sorry again. Your best bet is Everlast's Reef boots with the wrap-around guard.
> 
> By the way, I've now been hit 8 times. If some of y'all are going to offer expert opinion, especially about something that can be life threatening, please speak from actual experience or knowledge. Don't mean to dis, but what you don't know can hurt others.


 Looks like you have the most experience with being hit. You have probably seen even more hits to fellow fishermen as well. Based on this knowledge...

What part of the foot, ankle, or calf gets the most hits?


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Looks like you have the most experience with being hit. You have probably seen even more hits to fellow fishermen as well. Based on this knowledge...
> 
> What part of the foot, ankle, or calf gets the most hits?


You do know who McTrout is? That's Mike McBride. The man's caught more trophy trout than you will ever see in pictures if you surf the net for trophy trout every day for 5 years.

For the record me and my son's anti stingray rigs are *exactly what he recommended.*

I didn't come up with the setup from him either. I tried snake boots. Cheap leather work boots. Etc. Everlast Reef Boots & Stinky Pants Ray Guards get the job done. I've always used Everlast Reef Boots. They don't last like I wish they would but they are $45 @ Academy vs. $200 for Simms Oceanteks.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

gman1772 said:


> You do know who McTrout is? That's Mike McBride. The man's caught more trophy trout than you will ever see in pictures if you surf the net for trophy trout every day for 5 years.
> 
> For the record me and my son's anti stingray rigs are *exactly what he recommended.*
> 
> I didn't come up with the setup from him either. I tried snake boots. Cheap leather work boots. Etc. Everlast Reef Boots & Stinky Pants Ray Guards get the job done. I've always used Everlast Reef Boots. They don't last like I wish they would but they are $45 @ Academy vs. $200 for Simms Oceanteks.


 Yep, I know who he is. That wasn't one of my questions. What kind of boots wasn't my question either. I'm trying to find out where most of the strikes on the foot, ankle, and calf occur. I'm not sure why you quoted my questions? Your reply had nothing to do with them.:headknock


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know why they just don't make some out of the shark suit material with the interlocking stainless steel rings. I had a glove made out of the same material and I couldn't stab a fillet knife through it. There is no reason why it wouldn't stop a ray. http://neptunic.com/products/sharksuits


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Yep, I know who he is. That wasn't one of my questions. What kind of boots wasn't my question either. I'm trying to find out where most of the strikes on the foot, ankle, and calf occur. I'm not sure why you quoted my questions? Your reply had nothing to do with them.:headknock


 Always stirring it up, LOL! sad3sm


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't help it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

We have had different discussions on this. 

Near fist fight last or year before that scheduled for the fishing show.

I wear them. The only problem is if you wade the heavy oyster reefs the soles will get destroyed in a short time. 

If you do not wade the oyster they will last a long time.

Ck bk posts and Guy from Lake Charles fig out how to put old tire tread on his boots because he wades oyster reefs all the time. Post 2 years ago?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Looks like you have the most experience with being hit. You have probably seen even more hits to fellow fishermen as well. Based on this knowledge...
> 
> What part of the foot, ankle, or calf gets the most hits?


Dick, I hope to have one doc's opinion shortly. He's my wadefishing bud and a recently retired ER physician in Corpus of ~30 yrs...iff'n I was guessing, I'd say below the ankle, but I'm a molar mechanic like JimD. :wink:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just got his text...he says"80% on the top or side of the foot...maybe 10% above the ankle". I know he had a heel shot of his own a few yrs ago.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

DH, Still think a lot of where you get hit is a function on what you are doing.

1. Person out walking in the water that is not shuffling top of foot depending on where you step on the ray.

2. A person that shuffle carefully all the time until?
a. they step in a hole that is occupied
b. deep mud and not able to shuffle.
c. a person that steps back with a good fish on only to find they had company eating right behind him in the mud/chum line he made shuffling. 
d. the really lucky person that jumps out of the boat to wade with out checking where he is jumping first. 

3. A person like McTrout that is trying to get in the record books with most stringray hits. I know a lot of the guides are competitive but....  
Hey Mike glad to see you are back.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I really appreciate your responses Goags and JimD. This is exactly the kind of info that I think most waders were looking for.

My fishing time in Texas is only the winter months so I have to fish mostly mud. I shuffle on the firmer bottom getting to the soft bottom areas, and I do see rays on the way. 

Like you pointed out Jim, I can't shuffle in the mud. I don't see as many rays over the mud, but then again, a lot of the time, I can't see the bottom due to cloudy water!

Hopefully, most waders have learned to never step backward. Step forward and then turn and shuffle. I have seen rays "settle in" behind my feet.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

gman1772 said:


> The Everlast guards have no calf protection.


 I don't know how large your calves have to be to run out of the calf protection, but at 6'2" 190#'s, it overlaps itself across the entire back of my calf, even with waders on. They are absolutely designed to provide calf protection.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey JimD, Add wading in knee deep mud and using a jock with no holes onto your list.

When your traversing in the mud in thick sheet, your junk is at full risk. Protecting the other end is on another website..lol but realistic.. 

Thick Matty Mud.. Get Some


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Goags said:


> Just got his text...he says"80% on the top or side of the foot...maybe 10% above the ankle". I know he had a heel shot of his own a few yrs ago.


 I can confirm this. I am a radiologist and when covering the hospitals I read all of the foot/ankle x-rays for "stepped on stingray, check for foreign body"

The large majority of hits are below the ankle,

However, the people that actually have a retained barb are almost always up high above the ankle from very large rays.

Which is why I go for a combo of good reef boots along with the wrap around style guards that cover up to the calf. The boots will save you from the smaller rays but when you step on that big one its probably going to hit above the ankle, and whether it stops it or not I cant believe that at least having something to slow it down would not be beneficial.

btw typical summer day covering a handful of ERs I see 3-4 stingray hits per day.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

JimD said:


> We have had different discussions on this.
> 
> Near fist fight last or year before that scheduled for the fishing show.
> 
> ...


I've used the Hodgmans for many years and they hold up really well on the oysters. BUT, I do use the Crackshots over the outside of the boot as well. The Crackshot have a strap that runs under the boot to keep them from sliding up.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

barronj said:


> I don't know how large your calves have to be to run out of the calf protection, but at 6'2" 190#'s, it overlaps itself across the entire back of my calf, even with waders on. They are absolutely designed to provide calf protection.


i have a very small gap where my calves are


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Goags said:


> Just got his text...he says"80% on the top or side of the foot...maybe 10% above the ankle". I know he had a heel shot of his own a few yrs ago.


I got hit in exact spot on top foot that mctrout did. Luckily my foot didn't end up infected like his. I cringe thinking of taking a hit in the Achilles tendon from the side or straight on. Murphy law state ray will find any exposed area and let you have it.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I got hit at Green Island three years ago. 
Mine was 6" off the ground, and barely missed my achillies 

That's some deep throbbing until the Advil kicked in...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any reports about wearing any brand of protective gear, getting hit, and having the barb stopped? If so, what brand were you wearing? It would be interesting to know about any gear failures as well. If the penetration is blocked, can you still feel the impact of the hit?


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Does anyone have any reports about wearing any brand of protective gear, getting hit, and having the barb stopped? If so, what brand were you wearing? It would be interesting to know about any gear failures as well. If the penetration is blocked, can you still feel the impact of the hit?


http://www.texassaltwaterfishingmag...ngray-wade-fisherman-nemesis/subpage2756.html

Read the last few paragraphs. I think I got called out on this thread about Everlast guards not covering the back of my calf. Which they don't. Sorry. I am a full grown man that played MLB in school.

Stink Pants guards are the way to go.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Sorry just saw this. (Just not quite as interactive these days).
Dick, statistics say most hits are basically around the sole level..., i.e. below ankle. That can be a problem if folks don't fasten their guards down correctly to where they don't ride up. Incredible how many people we've had who never knew there was a bottom strap or would even put them on upside down.
Your best protection are boots such as Everlast's Reef Boots with a wraparound. No...they won't stop a pellet gun but are not designed to. They are simply meant to deflect a barb and do a good job.
BTW, that shuffle stuff is comical. Some folks might call 'no way', but I outta know as I was there lol. I've been hit twice being perfectly still. 
I've been hit 3X since that "famous magazine hit", and the last one was actually the worst. Big fish, intracoastal class, hit way high on the calf. Even after going to the boat immediately & flushing with syringe full of Hibiclens and applying a heat pack, it started popping blisters before I got back to the ramp. Bad fish....
My recommendation is the heavy Reef boots with wrap-around guards properly fit. 
(actually, I'm almost finished with a design that will stop all of this stuff, basically just a comfortable neoprene type sock with embedded scale mail.)

One more FYI. NO....snake boots do not qualify! I really like being the 'myth buster', and I can show y'all videos of actual test with actual barbs as to what works and what doesn't. 

Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

A big stingray can punch through a leather boot, even the sole of a pair of Caterpillar work boots. I have seen it. My buddy pretty much moved away from the coast because of our last surf wade fishing episode. He almost lost his foot. The big stingrays are in the surf, so don't feel that safe at the beach. You are 100 Xs more likely to step on a stingray at the beach than get bit by a shark. My Dad said "Shuffle your feet son". Shuffle your feet.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

McTrout said:


> Sorry just saw this. (Just not quite as interactive these days).
> Dick, statistics say most hits are basically around the sole level..., i.e. below ankle. That can be a problem if folks don't fasten their guards down correctly to where they don't ride up. Incredible how many people we've had who never knew there was a bottom strap or would even put them on upside down.
> Your best protection are boots such as Everlast's Reef Boots with a wraparound. No...they won't stop a pellet gun but are not designed to. They are simply meant to deflect a barb and do a good job.
> BTW, that shuffle stuff is comical. Some folks might call 'no way', but I outta know as I was there lol. I've been hit twice being perfectly still.
> ...


Thanks Mike.

I did order the Crackshot Ray Guards from StinkyPants. They aren't as heavy or cumbersome as I thought that they might be. Actually nicer than I expected. I winter wade a lot of mud, but only run into scattered shell. That bottom strap shouldn't wear out as fast with the conditions that I wade in.

The scale mail, inlaid, neoprene socks that you are designing sounds like they will be a winner. Will they be designed just for summer wades, or will they be usable with sock footed waders as well?


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Lacrosse fang boots marburgers or jonnys sport shop only way to go


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

About a year ago I hoped in the water that was about waist deep and really murky. I was immediately hit in the lower calf by what felt like a ball peen hammer. I have no proof it was a ray but I'm sure glad I don't have the hole in my leg to prove it was one. I was wearing everlast reef boots and wraparound guardsâ€¦ I now won't get out without them. I also poke the bottom with my rod before hoping in. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Dearest Capt. Sharky. With respect, but have you ever done an actual barb test with fang boots? I actually have. Please do be careful out there...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

McTrout said:


> Dearest Capt. Sharky. With respect, but have you ever done an actual barb test with fang boots? I actually have. Please do be careful out there...


I am not sure why people still skimp on ray protection but it makes no sense when a pair of crackshot guards cost $60


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

Dick Hanks said:


> Does anyone have any reports about wearing any brand of protective gear, getting hit, and having the barb stopped? If so, what brand were you wearing? It would be interesting to know about any gear failures as well. If the penetration is blocked, can you still feel the impact of the hit?


I have been hit several times on top of foot while wearing hodgemans, worked as I hoped it would. I got hit a couple of years ago in West Matty without boots on top of the foot. It felt like someone snuck up and tried to drive a nail into my foot. Went to emergency room in Bay City and they had me put my foot in a tub of warm water and the pain instantly went away. Never been hit above ankle.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

EJ and Mike did a test several years ago. Probably should turn them over to the PETA people for harassing the poor sting ray in the #3 washtub though I am sure the revived it and put it back in the PM harbor.

If you look at the two choice and I own both the Crack shot and Forever last ray gards are similar with the individual fins placed in the guard material. I took my pellet gun and went thru the fin plus the seam between the two pieces could leave a small clink in the armor if hit perfectly. I had a pair of the old black Neumark guards that are no longer made and the pellet did not go thru. I have cut the old black guards so the fit inside both of the above giving a solid floating layer of protection inside the other guards.

Never been hit yet. 

Guess I should let McTrout wear a pair for a couple of weeks to give it a valid test. 

Plus most of the small rays are males. The question is would these stop one of the big female rays?


----------

